
How Greece became a two currency economy - mwc
http://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/01/how-greece-became-a-dual-currency-economy
======
gus_massa
There was a similar situation in Argentina in 2001. It was possible to convert
1 peso to 1 dollar automatically. Formally they were two different currencies,
but in practice they were equivalent, until ...

More info:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corralito](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corralito)

